# [OGame] Dunkle Materie ... kostenlos oder Falle ?



## Knubbel (7 Mai 2009)

_[Vollzitat aus einer fremden Quelle entfernt. Ein Link ist ausreichend. (bh)]_

QUELLE 

*****************
*
Habe mir gedacht , dass dies Thema hier  
hin besser passen würde und es fast die gleiche Masche ist , 
wie zum Beisspiel bei MEGADOWNLOAD.DE .. !! *

*****************[/CENTER]


----------



## Majoschi (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: [OGame] Dunkle Materie ... kostenlos oder Falle ?*

Finde in diesem Fall den Titel etwas falsch gewählt. das Problem ist nicht Ogame, sondern *OfferPal*! Auch bei anderen Onlinespielen kann man sich Premiumwährung kaufen oder "kostenlos" über OfferPal bestellen, wobei Standarteinstllung bei Offerpal (jedenfalls in den Game das ich kenne) alle (nicht kostenlos) ist, daruter auch diverse Umfragen, gewinnspiele, Handyabo's und downloads.
Witzigerweise hab ich nen paar der kostenlosen Angebote ausprobiert und mir nen Keylogger eingefangen, ja das nette teil was Bildschirmfotos macht und Daten sammelt. Keine Anhnung bei welchem Angebot, aber der neue Vierenscanner hat das Teil dahin befördert, wo es hingehört...

Von daher sei jeder gewarnt, der sich bei OfferPal "kostenlos" etwas holen möchte, egal bei welchem Spiel das ist. Die Spieleanbieter reagieren nur Teilweise auf den Inhalt des Anbieters, so wurde z.B. bei gladiatus.de das OfferPallangebot so beschnitten, dass die Erotischen Angebote weggefallen sind, jedoch erst nach unzähligen Userbeschwerden.


----------



## Majoschi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: [OGame] Dunkle Materie ... kostenlos oder Falle ?*

Auzug aus einem der Spielekette angehöhrigen Forum:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> wie angekündigt wurden entsprechende Gespräche geführt und es wurde die Entscheidung getroffen OfferPal auf Wunsch der Community wieder aus dem Angebot zu nehmen. Dieser Schritt wurde soeben auch ausgeführt und OfferPal wird nun nicht mehr unter den deutschen Bezahlmethoden zu finden sein.


 
ich nehme mal an dass es bei Ogame auch draussen ist, jedenfalls hoffe ich das.

und da sag mal einer Beschwerden nützen nichts :scherzkeks:


----------

